# suggest me good speakers



## avi_avadhut (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

please help me.

i want to buy good set of sepakers.

max -  3000/-

it can be 2.1 or 5.1 but i am bass crazy guy.

if anyone has old one and want to upgrade then please wel come.


or suggest me the good speakers.


----------



## i2blog (Feb 22, 2005)

If you are selecting speakers just see that you buy a branded one. 

I suggest Creative 5.1. Its cool and its good.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 22, 2005)

*how is this one*

hey guys,

how is this one

*www.baazee.com/jsp/BidForm.jsp?Trade_TradeId=28822659

*www.baazee.com/jsp/BidForm.jsp?Trade_TradeId=28827100

*www.baazee.com/jsp/BidForm.jsp?Trade_TradeId=28827277


good one. ?

avi


----------



## suave_guy (Feb 22, 2005)

so ur a bass crazy....well then i MUST say that all the speakers mentioned above are USELESS....

these adcoms and xtechs wont thrill ur senses....trust me..

ur budget is Rs.3000....go get urself altec lansing ATP3, 2.1 speakers....best speakers for ur budget and yes they will quench ur thrist for the ultimate bass..

ENjoy


----------



## borg (Feb 22, 2005)

10,000 watts    Man these guys take us for fools or what??? If those speakers were really 10, 000 wattts then imagine ur power bills not to mention that u would need to have a seperate  power connection just for the speakers. This value is probably a beefed up up PMPO value. It nowhere reflects the true RMS value.


----------



## klinux (Feb 22, 2005)

this might help : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14499&highlight=rms

anyone care to explain RMS ???


----------



## suave_guy (Feb 22, 2005)

RMS: Root-mean-square. For a sine wave, RMS voltage is measured as the peak to peak voltage divided by 2 then multiplied by 0.707. In essence, RMS calculations are developed from continuous power output measurements to each channel of an Altec Lansing speaker system. Each channel's RMS is then added together to develop the Total System RMS power measurement. This measurement contrasts with the term Total System Power, measured on initial bursts of power output at the beginning of the measurement period, and which is of very short duration. Because of the inherent qualities of power amplifiers, these initial bursts often achieve amplitudes of much greater dimension than those sustained results on which RMS is calculated. Total System Power measurements tend to be much higher than RMS. RMS measures overall, realistic, sustained system power.

Source: alteclansing.com

ENjoy


----------



## quad master (Feb 23, 2005)

those 10000Watts speakers i thought it was a joke but when 
i visited the link its really specified as 10000Watts.

*www.baazee.com/user_images/661/20155MX_-_5_10000R.jpg
Cost :- Rs. 4,675 [Unbelivable]
Link:- *www.baazee.com/jsp/BidForm.jsp?Trade_TradeId=28822659


I am sorry to post this image but i want others to check this.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2005)

i would like 2 suggest the logitech z-2300 4 good bass...2.1 set but i dunno the price in India...


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 23, 2005)

> i would like 2 suggest the logitech z-2300 4 good bass...2.1 set but i dunno the price in India...



it costs 149 USD.

mannnnnnnnn

i can max spend 3500.

i saw demo of ATP3. good one but just i wanted to know that is there any better option.






> RMS: Root-mean-square. For a sine wave, RMS voltage is measured as the peak to peak voltage divided by 2 then multiplied by 0.707. In essence, RMS calculations are developed from continuous power output measurements to each channel of an Altec Lansing speaker system. Each channel's RMS is then added together to develop the Total System RMS power measurement. This measurement contrasts with the term Total System Power, measured on initial bursts of power output at the beginning of the measurement period, and which is of very short duration. Because of the inherent qualities of power amplifiers, these initial bursts often achieve amplitudes of much greater dimension than those sustained results on which RMS is calculated. Total System Power measurements tend to be much higher than RMS. RMS measures overall, realistic, sustained system power.
> 
> Source: alteclansing.com




Thx a ton for information.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2005)

yea but i got em 4 just $80 after discounts and rebates...and prices will b different back home...i suggested them coz their bass rocks...but as i said, i recommend them but im not sure of their price in India...if they r above ur budget, then ATP3 is a good option...


----------



## klinux (Feb 23, 2005)

thanks for the info . now what RMS value should one look for in speakers , whats normal , abnormal (above normal  ) and subnormal . or should we take are calculators to the shop too ?


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 23, 2005)

> yea but i got em 4 just $80 after discounts and rebates...and prices will b different back home...i suggested them coz their bass rocks...but as i said, i recommend them but im not sure of their price in India...if they r above ur budget, then ATP3 is a good option




i can make it max 4500.

will it be OK.

i dont know the $ conversion rate with taxes and all.

can anyone tell me how much this model (logitech z-2300 )will cost me in Pune.


thx a ton for the help in advance.



avi


----------



## quad master (Feb 23, 2005)

*Creative Inspire 5.1 5200*
*www.creative.com/iss/images/products/headers/prod55_hdr_1_6_1.jpg

This is what Creative have to say about it


> The Best Value for Amazing DolbyÂ® 5.1 in Games and DVD Movies
> 
> From the leader in PC audio, Creative Inspire™ 5.1 5200 speaker system brings powerful Dolby 5.1 performance to your desktop at an amazing value. Taking advantage of a front center satellite speaker, Creative Inspire 5.1 5200 speaker system provides the most immersive PC entertainment with direct, mind-blowing action in EAXÂ® and DirectSoundÂ® 3D games as well as DVD movies. Certified to deliver enhanced audio performance with 5.1 discrete channels when combined with Sound BlasterÂ® Audigy™ or Sound Blaster Live!™ 5.1 sound cards, Creative Inspire 5.1 5200 also has the ability to simulate realistic 5.1 surround sound with Sound Blaster 4-channel sound cards using Creative's proprietary CMSSÂ® upmix technology. Built only with high quality components, Creative Inspire 5.1 5200 speaker system features a wood subwoofer for incredible power, and five satellite speakers with Image Focusing Plate (IFP™) design for improved sonic accuracy without sacrificing tonal balance.
> 
> ...



The Creative Inspire 5.1 5200 are a excellent set of speakers i bet 
you wont be dissapointed with it.

*Cost will be around 4.5k to 5k.*
But they are worth the cost.

Cost According to this site is Rs 4400
Link:- *business.vsnl.com/deltapage/

More Info:- *www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=25&product=55

Others you may give ur opinion.


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 23, 2005)

*i am thinking is i should go for powerful 2.1 than mess 5.1*

i am thinking is i should go for powerful 2.1 than mess 5.1

what you think.


suggest me best speakers upto 4000. (increased my budget)

just remember that i love Basssssssssssssssss


as loud as possible.



suggest me good one.


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2005)

I was recommended the Altec Lansing ATP3 which you should be able to get for upto 3500...


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 23, 2005)

i feel ATP 3 2.1 u wod be able to get for 3k itself 

besides good speakers is a one time investment which u wont like to change for many years even if u buy a new system 

if a non messy 2.1 does the trick for u then dun go for creative 4.1 and 5.1 solutions

stick with ATP 3


----------



## suave_guy (Feb 23, 2005)

first of all i like ur attitude that u want to go for a quality 2.1 setup rather then compromising on quality and going for an average 4.1 or 5.1 setup....

honestly if u ask me u wont get high performance 4.1 or 5.1 speakers below 5K so its better to go for a very good quaity 2.1 setup which shud be available for 5K

Altec lansing ATP3 is definately a very good option but if u want mega bass then i think logitech Z-2300 is a slightly better option....
check this out....
*disco82.ecwhost.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=30

my suggestion is that if u can get these speakers under 5K then DEFINATELY go for it but i doubt it, coz these are THX certified which are generally expensive....otherwise just go for ATP3, it wont let u down!

ENjoy


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2005)

that creative 5200 is pathetic...6W per satellite...damn...the Logitech Z-2300 has a total of 200W RMS...blows most 5.1 systems away...sorry 4 being so biased towards these...but i have used 'em and they rock!!! and 4 ur sake, i hope u will get them in the price range u can afford....


----------



## avi_avadhut (Feb 24, 2005)

but boss logitech Z-2300  is not avaliable in india.

i enquired in one dealer for altec speakers.

he told me that only z640/680 is avaliable.

if it is avaliable then definetly i will go for that one only.


let me know if it is avaliable.



avi


----------

